# Ware show - whos bringing what? and whos going?



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi all,
The WARE show is comming up at the end of the month.
So whos bringing what? and whos going?
see you all there!!!
:flrt:


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Where about (no pun intended) is it and what date.
atb,
Gerry.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

we will be there with our leopard geckos, preorders taken


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

Its at the Drill Hall in Ware, Hertforshire CG12 9HP
Sunday July 27th 2008
opens at 10.15 for IHS members and 10.45 for non members
(more info on IHS website)


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

6 hour round trip but if there is a decent pub meet and enough people are going i may well be tempted to grovel to the oH so we can go......


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

bit far for me i think


----------



## paulgrant (Nov 24, 2007)

5 mins drive down the road for me might have to check it out:2thumb:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I will be there


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I think me and *Kirsty* will be in attendance 

Pub meet would be nice too


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would love to go but its right in the middle of me moving house  it also means i have to wait til the portsmouth show to get my corns


----------



## madasafish (Sep 12, 2005)

postcode is *SG12 9HP*
:2thumb:



sarahking20 said:


> Its at the Drill Hall in Ware, Hertforshire CG12 9HP
> Sunday July 27th 2008
> opens at 10.15 for IHS members and 10.45 for non members
> (more info on IHS website)


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

byglady said:


> we will be there with our leopard geckos, preorders taken


 how much?


i shall be there, and i'm bringing a few students and a copper :2thumb:


8 HOUR ROUND TRIP THOUGH! :shock:


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh my god - this is where i live lol, had no idea there was a show there !

what is it like ? are there stands too ?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Zoexxx said:


> Oh my god - this is where i live lol, had no idea there was a show there !
> 
> what is it like ? are there stands too ?


 stands?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I might go. need to speak to dad


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

jav07 said:


> stands?


 
like trade stands selling equipment ?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Zoexxx said:


> like trade stands selling equipment ?


 yes there will be afew selling equipment


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

tables all booked


----------



## ripcurllegand (Jun 22, 2008)

*ware show*

il be going, first time as well, havnt got my geckos yet but got 2 reserved and il probaly just go for a look around, are ther anyother reptile shows in hertfordshire this year or is it a yearly thing? xxx


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I may be going, hoping to pick something up


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

5 mins away be rude not to go


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> I may be going, hoping to pick something up


BE I might need to send you with a shopping list for me! : victory:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

we are going, we should will have baby corns, adult corns, baby royals, baby leos, baby pictus geckos, young waterdragons + basilisks, greentree frogs. all above is captive bred and may have some adult berber skinks if i decide to let them go. 

we will also have a limited amount of flip-up tubs,


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

sarahking20 said:


> Its at the Drill Hall in Ware, Hertforshire CG12 9HP
> Sunday July 27th 2008
> opens at 10.15 for IHS members and 10.45 for non members
> (more info on IHS website)


On the IHS website it said the postcode was SG12 9HP, which one is correct......?

I shall be going if my dad isnt working and is up for taking me!


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

im going but am wondering if anyone is bringing any rudis chameleon (side striped cham) to the show?
i am after a pair if anyones got any?


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

"On the IHS website it said the postcode was SG12 9HP, which one is correct......?"

SG12 9HP is the correct postcode


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks mate.
Please could you also tell me roughly how big it is compared to the Barking show?


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

sarahking20 said:


> Its at the Drill Hall in Ware, Hertforshire CG12 9HP
> Sunday July 27th 2008
> opens at 10.15 for IHS members and 10.45 for non members
> (more info on IHS website)


 how far is it from the train station?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> we are going, we should will have baby corns, adult corns, baby royals, baby leos, baby pictus geckos, young waterdragons + basilisks, greentree frogs. all above is captive bred and may have some adult berber skinks if i decide to let them go.
> 
> we will also have a limited amount of flip-up tubs,


 il be going, how much is your cheapest baby corn?


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

casper1963 said:


> 5 mins away be rude not to go


Wave if you see me!!!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Its my birthday then so i am grovelling to the other half to let me go! :lol2:


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

long shot...any1 takin blue anoles??
:grin1:


----------



## beaned (Mar 4, 2007)

anyone taking Ts


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Grrrrrrr....... My dad is working:devil::devil::devil:

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!:bash::whip:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll be going, if anyone fancys saying hello, i'm 14, will have straightened long hair, will be wearing shorts and a band tee of some kind so yeah!:no1:

Does anyone know if Lee and Thespidershop will be there this time?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be there with my baby geckos and starter kits!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

will send half a dozen boas various down with Welsh reptile breeders
regards gaz


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

I think i deserve an RFUK numpty point!!
Didn't read the first few posts and tootled off down to Ware on me motorbike.............................................plonker, it's tomorrow:bash:



One thing to bear in mind though, not much parking...............


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Dustcart said:


> I think i deserve an RFUK numpty point!!
> Didn't read the first few posts and tootled off down to Ware on me motorbike.............................................plonker, it's tomorrow:bash:
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha unlucky mate

I cant remember much from last year, but isn't there a carpark kind of near it? lol my memory is disgraceful


----------



## desertgecko (Jan 23, 2008)

nuggett5 said:


> how far is it from the train station?


After looking it up on multimap, not far!!! Which is great cos I'm hoping to drag the bf with me tomorrow and we'll be going by train! Cash points arent too far either :lol2:


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

> I think i deserve an RFUK numpty point!!
> Didn't read the first few posts and tootled off down to Ware on me motorbike......................................... ....plonker, it's tomorrow:bash:


HAHAHAHAHAHA LMAO!!!! 
Numpty point well deserved!!

Ill be there tomorrow


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

rachy said:


> Wave if you see me!!!


illl keep an eye out for ya rachy:2thumb:


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

car park opposite train station as you turn into amwell end :2thumb:


----------

